

Instant Messenger chats can modify legal contracts - zipdog
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110329/17340213683/instant-messenger-conversation-modifies-contract-signed-with-awesome.shtml

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted yesterday, and much discussion already, including comments from our
own grellas:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2391437>

~~~
zipdog
Is that the right link - it looks like a completely different issue

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
The discussion with "No LIMIT" and "Awesome!" is the same. grellas posted an
actual judgement, TechDirt appears to be reporting that conversation.

Yes, I think it's the same.

